# Skinny tires for commuter bike



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Who rides tires of less than 28c on their commuter/light touring bikes? I went from 28c to 23c a yr or so ago and have had no issues, no flats in over 2000mi. Is there a noticeable difference in a 23 vs 25? I'm thinking maybe going with a little larger tire for my next set for that added sense of security but nothing bigger than 28. Is there a "fast" 28c made? Comments/ideas/suggestions please.
Thanks.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've been commuting on 23/25 mm tires for nearly 3 years, but recently got a new wheel set and bumped up to 28s. The minimum recommended size for my new rims (Velocity Dyads) is 28, so I put some Conti GP 4 Seasons on them. The 4 Seasons are one of the lightest 28s available (about 250 g) and are supposed to be durable and flat-resistant. We'll see.

I have had no issues commuting on 23/25s because the roads are pretty decent on my route and my bikes are all nice-riding steel or ti frames. In 3 years, 10,000 miles of commuting, I've had one flat (actually 2 in the same tire on the same day so it was probably the same cause).

My commute route is pretty hilly, so the tire weight is more important to me than extreme flat-resistance and wear. I would rather deal with an occasional flat than lug 400-500 gram tires up all the hills.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> so I put some Conti GP 4 Seasons on them


 :thumbsup: 

I've been using 4 Seasons (25's) on my commuter for about a year. 28's won't fit on my commuter, but I'd use the 25's anyways. Pricey, but a tire I'm real happy with. Reasonably light, good mileage and performance, good puncture resistance, etc.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I ride Kyrlion 23's 25km/day. And today it's -5C and snowing. Not a problem to be had. Going to try the Gatorskins next as I've heard good things. 

I tried to fit 25's and even 28's on my commmuter but my old (Fiori) road bike ain't havin' it. I already had to do some Dremmel work to get the fenders to agree...


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd ride 23s however my route consists of about 30%-40% unpaved paths/gravel trails. As such, I need 28s.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

tober1 said:


> I ride Kyrlion 23's 25km/day. And today it's -5C and snowing. Not a problem to be had. Going to try the Gatorskins next as I've heard good things.
> 
> I tried to fit 25's and even 28's on my commmuter but my old (Fiori) road bike ain't havin' it. I already had to do some Dremmel work to get the fenders to agree...



+1 on the Krylion 23s. I don't know if I'd do the snow thing, but I have them on my commuter and they have proven to be very durable and puncture resistant. FWIW.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Gators*



shudson16 said:


> Who rides tires of less than 28c on their commuter/light touring bikes? I went from 28c to 23c a yr or so ago and have had no issues, no flats in over 2000mi. Is there a noticeable difference in a 23 vs 25? I'm thinking maybe going with a little larger tire for my next set for that added sense of security but nothing bigger than 28. Is there a "fast" 28c made? Comments/ideas/suggestions please.
> Thanks.


Conti Gatorskins. I've used every size, and you can't go wrong. There is some new "super" Gatorskin out, too. Check the wheel and tire forum.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

25s... but you know that sizes are not standardized/accurate, right?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I noticed a difference between 23 or 25 and 28, but not 23 and 25.


----------



## shudson16 (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah, that's what they tell me. I probably couldn't tell the diff anyway,say between an alleged 23 and a true 23 so I'm talking basics here. By the sounds of things a lot of commuters use a skinny tire, that's what I was wondering about. I ride Vittoria Zaffiro Pro right now and have had excellent results. Maybe I'll just stay with what I know although I don't think that model is available anymore. I've also heard/read some not-so-good things concerning the sidewalls of the Conte brand. Could just be a certain model but I think I'll stay away from those. I do remember riding their sew-ups and they were pretty much a POS, but that was thirty yrs ago and they were sew-ups. I guess my big question is do I go up in size, 23 to 25, or stay put w/23.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

rcnute said:


> I noticed a difference between 23 or 25 and 28, but not 23 and 25.


Yeah, I was all hardcore with the commuter tires and rolled 700 x 35 Vittoria Randonneurs for a season, then decided, enough with the masochism, this is a 32-mile commute on paved roads, even if poorly paved.

Slapped some 25mm tires on there and, wow is it easier to get going. Swap back and forth between 23 and 25 when they wear out, not too much difference between the two, but, a LOT between those and the 35'. 

I can tell you, though, in 11 months I got ONE flat on the Randonneurs.

In the last year I have gotten about a million. I run a rear slime liner in the crap weather, that seems to help.


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

So, aside from Tober, how many of you guys ride through snow, slush, or ice on skinnier tires?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

mitmoned said:


> So, aside from Tober, how many of you guys ride through snow, slush, or ice on skinnier tires?


You're kind of asking for it there. 

Nice fresh snow is okay, but anything slushy or icy and you're hosed.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

shudson16 said:


> yeah, that's what they tell me. I probably couldn't tell the diff anyway,say between an alleged 23 and a true 23 so I'm talking basics here. By the sounds of things a lot of commuters use a skinny tire, that's what I was wondering about. I ride Vittoria Zaffiro Pro right now and have had excellent results. Maybe I'll just stay with what I know although I don't think that model is available anymore. I've also heard/read some not-so-good things concerning the sidewalls of the Conte brand. Could just be a certain model but I think I'll stay away from those. I do remember riding their sew-ups and they were pretty much a POS, but that was thirty yrs ago and they were sew-ups. I guess my big question is do I go up in size, 23 to 25, or stay put w/23.


I'd wear out the 23s first. For your next commuter tire get something tough in 28mm.

Now, keep in mind that I think anything less than 650b x 38mm is a skinny tire...


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I've been using 4 Seasons (25's) on my commuter for about a year. 28's won't fit on my commuter, but I'd use the 25's anyways. Pricey, but a tire I'm real happy with. Reasonably light, good mileage and performance, good puncture resistance, etc.



I'm another GP 4 Season (25s) commuter. I have been using them for several years with no issues.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I actually went the oppisate way. I started skinny and went fat (dont tell me wife) . LOL Since all my commuting is done way after dark ( I go to work at 5 30 am and get off work at 11pm) i found that a beefier tire ( 32 mm kevlar belted, with a inner slime strip, and slime tires) was a way to protect myself from unseen "blemishes" in the road. In the short story i put my wheel into a long crack and it almost damn near killed me at 11:30 at night. With the 32's i have to work a little harder however the difference in commuting time for my 45 minute commute with 32's and about 35 minutes with 23's on the road machine. 
Yes my commuting bike weighs a ton, but then i'm 230 lbs :cryin: so it probally all washes out in the end. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

28c Conti GP 4000 here too, great tyres. Not going back to 23's anymore


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I commute 25 miles each way, though not every day and not always both ways. Surface is all paved from suburban streets to Manhattan cobble stones. For years I had been doing this on 23s. Last year I set up a second set of wheels with 28s, mostly to safely extend my season by riding in the dark and wet.

I switch off according to conditions. I find the Pro Race 3 23s faster, the Gatorskin 28s more relaxing as I don't have to worry about every pebble, hole or shard of glass. Found that riding the 28s was great training and made me stronger on the 23s. I've also used the 28s on packed gravel with great results.

Had fewer flats, actually none, on the Gatorskins, but much prefer the ride of the Pro Race 3s. The real bonus is the second set of wheels is like have two different bikes.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I finally rotated my Bontrager Hardcases after 2300 miles of commuting and the rear tire looks almost like the front. Not a single flat since I've owned them. They have a steel bead but are cheap, a tad heavy but wear like iron. I think retail on them is around $30 per tire.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

mitmoned said:


> So, aside from Tober, how many of you guys ride through snow, slush, or ice on skinnier tires?


I'm not saying I ride in ice or slush. Nothing that dramatic, but some light, dry snow is okay. I find the skinny tires will cut through the snow and get better pavement contact. 
Could be I'm just trying to avoid getting a Mountain Bike though


----------



## mitmoned (Apr 7, 2008)

tober1 said:


> I'm not saying I ride in ice or slush. Nothing that dramatic, but some light, dry snow is okay. I find the skinny tires will cut through the snow and get better pavement contact.
> Could be I'm just trying to avoid getting a Mountain Bike though


I kinda figured that. I've only known one person to attempt year round riding on skinnies over slush and ice. But he races in Belgium every spring/summer so he has some mad handling skills on a roadie.

I don't know why I'm on such a quest to find the ultimate commuter. I don't think there is such a thing. You have to make compromises somewhere. If it can handle beefy tires with fenders, it's gonna be a heavier bike. If it's a lightweight roadie with skinny tires, you really don't want to ride that through the ice and muck of winter.


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

I rode 6000+ miles on 25's last year - all road, various quality pavement. No issues and I don't intend to go wider.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

mitmoned said:


> I kinda figured that. I've only known one person to attempt year round riding on skinnies over slush and ice. But he races in Belgium every spring/summer so he has some mad handling skills on a roadie.
> 
> I don't know why I'm on such a quest to find the ultimate commuter. I don't think there is such a thing. You have to make compromises somewhere. If it can handle beefy tires with fenders, it's gonna be a heavier bike. If it's a lightweight roadie with skinny tires, you really don't want to ride that through the ice and muck of winter.


Start with the heavier bike and swap out components where you can to reduce the weight. There are limits, of course, but that seems to be a good compromise. You're always going to sacrifice a certain amount of weight for strength, durability and flexibility, but you can limit your "losses" and create a commuter that doesn't ride like a brick. I think, for most people, that's part of the fun of the conversion process.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

fattirefred's comment is right on: one company's 25 is another's 23. In my experience Continentals ride well but run narrow. Vittoria Rubinos, on the other hand, seem to run wide. I've used 23 and 25c Rubinos, and the 25 was nearly as wide as a 28 Panaracer Pasela on the same rim. I liked the ride and durability of the Vittorias--just don't pump them up to the sidewall max.


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

I figure if I go for 40-mile rides on 23s, there's no reason I shouldn't go 3 miles to work on 23s.


----------

